# New Bachmann Trucks for Shay



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just ordered replacement trucks for my Shay. The original trucks are starting to fall apart. Has anyone tried the new trucks from Bachmann?
Any comments, good or bad/ Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

TOC (The Old Curmudgeon a.k.a Dave Goodsen) emailed this to me for your specific benefit:

(Procedure to R & R)

Remove old trucks.
Two long screws at each end under bottom cover, two short screws hidden up 
inside sideframes between wheels, one per side, and that's per truck.
Lift truck off top plate, move forward to drop driveline off, rotate and 
pull out of front steps.
Remove top plate with one screw and washers.
Cut wires as close to the plate as you can.


Take new top plate, strip back 1/2" of insulation on the end after slipping 
a 1" or so piece of shrink-tube over the wire.
Strip back 1/2" or so on wires from locomotive.
Twist together (like a Western Union splice), solder, slide the shrink tube 
over the joint, heat with a Zippo.
Mount the new part to the chassis with new screws and washers provided.
Mount truck with 2 small machine screws roughly the same location as the 2 
small screws you took out on the old trucks.

Repeat at other end.
Place loco on track, hold one truck clear of rails (important!) and apply 
low power.
See if all wheels on both trucks are turning in same direction, AND if the 
direction follows the headlights.
To correct either or both in direction, remove offending truck, rotate top 
plate 180° and re-install truck.

TOC
Regards, Greg


----------

